# Craftsman 536.918100 shaver



## koreywill (Feb 4, 2014)

Brand new to this forum and am learning a lot by just reading all the posts. My neighbor and I bought a barely used Craftstman 536.918100 snow blower with the 4hp Tecumseh engine for $40 at a garage sale. I had to rebuild the gear box (stupid me, the only thing I didn't check) and I did a basic carb rebuild. This thing moves snow and starts on the 1st pull every time. I'm a little concerned about the shaver (the part on the bottom of the bucket that scrapes up the snow) and how it's wearing. It's almost worn to the bucket and while I know that's not a good thing I need some advice as to how to replace it. The original is riveted in with 4 hefty rivets. I know I can drill those out but what would my next step be? What kind of metal would I replace it with, how would I attach it so there's no interference, etc. Forgive the improper terms but I'm willing to learn.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Usually the angle is high enough that you can get nuts and bolts in there.

Most blowers use carriage bolts inside the bucket and nuts outside the bucket.


----------



## gusgt18 (Jan 18, 2014)

If it is not available from searspartsdirect. you can buy plain steel flat bar from home depot and make your own.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Scraper bars*



gusgt18 said:


> If it is not available from searspartsdirect. you can buy plain steel flat bar from home depot and make your own.


I made most of mine. One thing I do is I weld a piece of round stock to the back of the bar to mimic the angle on the back of the bar. It's designed to reduce the pressure on the bottom of the auger housing and help keep it from bending.




It's worked out OK for me and I've made probably 6 or 8 so far for different size machines.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Who was the genius engineer that thought rivets would be a good idea? MH


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Rivots*



motorhead64 said:


> Who was the genius engineer that thought rivets would be a good idea? MH


 Probably the one that reported to the bean counters. Rivets shouldn't come loose and would be quicker to install than bolts when producing the blower (my thoughts, not based on anything documented I've ever read anywhere).


----------

